# Error Free-Plug & Play - Complete 21pc Interior LED Kit included Puddle & Door Warning - Trunk - License Plate - Reverse LEDs



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

_*[$3 off coupon when you like us on FB] – [Check out customer Photos on IG] – [Subscribe to our Youtube Channel for DIYs]
*_

​All our *HID & LEDs* have a *Lifetime Warranty* & *Ship Free* within the US! They are also *Error Free*!

*Why shop with deAutoLED?*
Besides having a Lifetime Warranty and Free Shipping on all our items, we also care about our customers and Customers being 100% happy. *Customer Service* comes first here at deAutoLED.

We also test all our LEDs in each model prior to selling - this guarantees that all LEDs will:
1. *Fit perfectly* into your housing
2. Be *Bright* in the housing
3. The *beam angle *looks classy and perfect
4. They are *100% error free *in your car

*Quick shipping times:* we ship the *same* or* next day* after receiving your order with a *tracking #*, we take pride in shipping items quickly to our customers. 

*--Quick Links--*

Click here for the interior LED Kit

Click here for License Plate LEDs

Click here for Reverse LEDs

*--Quick Links--*


Our complete interior LED kit, reverse & license plate LEDs are plug & Play error free!

The interior LED kit has every LED you need to LED out your car! This high-end Classy feel is easily achieved with a bright crisp new interior LED light.

You can even choose from red, blue or a brighter white footwell LEDs!

We mean it when we say a Complete Interior LED Kit, this will change every single bulb in your interior including your Door Puddles and all trunk lighting. 
See a full list of what you will receive: 
Kit: 
(4) Front Dome 
(4) Rear Dome Including 2nd and 3rd row seating 
(3) Trunk LED including the Lift Gate 
(8) Door Puddle LED including the door jam 
(2) Sun Visor 
(1) Glove Box


Features: 
-The lights will "fade out" when you turn off your car just like your current stock lights 
-These will not stay on or “glow” after you shut off your car like other sets 
-Crisp White color – No cheap blue or yellow tint 
-Works with MFD (car controls) 
-No Errors 
-Lifetime Warranty 
-No footwell spotting like other inferior LED sets

Our lifetime warranty is a true lifetime warranty - simply ship back any damage and we will replace it with brand new LEDs

If you have any questions our friendly staff is available 24/7!
http://deAutoKey.com/contact

CLICK HERE FOR A CUSTOM DIY FOR THE INTERIOR Q7 LED Kit


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

And we can modify any kit with red, blue or white LEDs at not extra cost:









Bright trunk LED is also included:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our LEDs are always tested to work and look good, we guarantee it! Check out recent customer feedback - don't get stuck buying LEDs that don't work - buy with confidence when you shop with deAutoLED.com!










-Our interior LEDs also fades in/out like OEM Lights - get the look you want with our LEDs!

----

www.deAutoLED.com

----


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New website opening soon! Keep updated and sign up for our mailing list for deals!



Click photo to sign up! or follow this link:
http://eepurl.com/pr-z9

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

If you really want to light up your trunk you can try our universal LED trunk strip 48 bright white LEDs with all adapters required for a simply plug and play install:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have a NEW line-up of BRIGHT BRIGHT BRIGHT Error Free Front turn Signals! 

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
http://deautokey.com/bulb-guide

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-am...ganls-error-free-bright-fits-most-audi-models

*H16/PSY24W*
http://deautokey.com/product/front-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-error-free-fits-audi-a3

*PH24WY*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-front-turn-signals-phy24w-error-free-fits-most-audi-models

*bau15s:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-rear-turn-signal-osram-3-tower-led-bulb-fits-volkswagen-08-touareg


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the orders and support everyone - please post your feedback - we care about your experience when you shop with us! 










Check out which LED bulbs you need for your footwells - 2 different models (all of our interior LED kits include footwells):
http://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't forget to pick up your 4pc tool kit to help with your install:
http://deautokey.com/product/4-piec...-tool-set-great-for-interior-led-installation

-non-marring plastic
-strong unlike others that can easily break
-only the essentials that are the best for removing bulbs and trim from your car


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright Fogs.


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------

